# What have you been working on lately?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Time to get serious about the holiday projects for me.
I have several things in progress here.
Maybe if I show you all, I will remain inspired? 

I tried my hand at making 'handpainted' sock yarn.










That is a skein of KP Stroll I dyed. I am making Jaywalker Socks with it.
Notice the fistful of tiny pointed sticks involved here. 










One is done, and pretty wild colors. :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

In that same dyeing day I did this merino/silk roving too.










I am spinning it very fine, for a 2 ply laceweight yarn.










I *think* I am going to make a shawl for my MIL with this.
Not sure of the pattern to use yet though.
I am nearly finished with the singles, even though my hands are a bit rough for handling that silk.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

For my birthday I got a ball of that Noro yarn everyone talks so much about.
I made some socks with it. I am wearing them right now. 

They have been machine washed in cold water twice and I like them more after every washing.
The colorway is over the top, but they are growing on me. 










And because I am wanting to expand my knitting to do those triangular shawls,
I started one. This is with my first 'sockweight' homespun I made on my wheel.
The pattern is Multinomah.http://helloknitty.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/multnomah.pdf










I am liking it so far, though it is getting big enough now that a single row takes some serious time. 

And that is about it for my WIPS currently.

What about you?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I am still a baby knitter and I only have an Irish Hiking scarf and some Checkerboard slippers for my middle child (DS) on the needles, but I have bought sock yarn, and some Simply soft, and some Spa, *and* more RHSS for slippers, socks and fingerless gloves. I also want to try the Leaf Scarf as a Christmas gift for my middle DS's teacher, but I am nervous about that not happening - I am still slow, and I need to finish the last 20" of that scarf and several pairs of slippers before I move on to the Leaf Scarf or anything for me, myself and I. So that is about it for now, and I fear I may just be in over my head, time wise - but it's just so much fun!

Jessie

PS. I just love your Multnomah - that is one of many on my faves list to try!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm working on my second sock! :hobbyhors


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The sleeves are attached and I'm working on the placket that will become the hood on the Wallaby. I need to take pictures still.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Baby cocoons for charity (no babies in my immediate family at the moment) and the odd toboggan or 2. I just finished adapting the Elizabeth Zimmerman "Surprise" sweater in crocheted handspun to wear while feeding critters in the chilly mornings. It's bulky but cozy.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I've been knitting a run of caps, as the weather is trying to decide to get cold here (coolish by some of your standards). I knitted one for my middle sons little girlfriend and one for the band director. I've done one for the little girl who lives at the state park (and plays with me some days) and one for myself and I took a 'spare' off the needles last night. I'm sure it will be claimed shortly. Sort of a stash busting run of sensible winter caps. 

My next project up is a 'damson' by Ysolda teaque, in a beautiful hand dyed from Miss Babs that I got during SAFF. I tried on the sample in the booth and HAD to have it.
It's for me!

dawn


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful fiber and socks!! Very nice! I actually just finished this baby afghan for my new grandson due anyday. It's crocheted because I'm only just now learning to knit (it's hard!!).


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> For my birthday I got a ball of that Noro yarn everyone talks so much about.
> I made some socks with it. I am wearing them right now.
> 
> They have been machine washed in cold water twice and I like them more after every washing.
> ...



do you need a house maid? LOL 
my goodness you are busy. i love how the color for the socks came out. 
i bet the shawl for your MIL will be lovely 
i still have some noro sock yarn around. i bought it before my wheels. now i'm so intrigued knitting with my hand spun yarn that it probably will be years before i get it out.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm working on some fingerless gloves with a pattern i saw in vogue.
frogged them a couple of times but next round will be good. (hope here)
this is the yarn i'm using, my first navajo ply









i'm also spinning for a sweater for my husband. fingering weight and true three ply. third skein just done
here is the fiber and first skein
















hope i will get it done before christmas


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

ok, think I have the hang of the picture thing...BTW luv the all the fiber colors!


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a newbie to sewing or crafting with any kind of fiber. I did sew some dog coat when my chihuahua got too fat for the small ones, and the med were too big. Right now I am working on a rag rug. I started with an old sheet, just to see if I could do it. Then I saw a picture of a beautiful denim braided rug from a member here and had to try it. It's not very big, but it's getting there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice work ladies!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been making scarfs for all of the ladies in my family. I'm just using whatever yarn strikes my fancy from Wal Mart of Michaels. (I didn't say I LOVED them-just making them scarves!) I don't know how to spin or knit, so I'm crocheting. 

I think I have to put that aside for a week or two as my daughter's teacher is having a baby and I feel the urge to play with some soft baby yarn. She doesn't know if it's a boy or girl so I'm doing it in soft yellow, pale green and white. Nothing as fantastic as the baby blanket above at all. Just a granny square blanket. But what do you expect from someone who only knows how to chain, single crochet and double crochet and who can't read a pattern!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm knitting up Wristwarmers (pattern found in Spinoff mag), a "Vacation" scarf is also in the works and I'm almost finished with the first sock of two for my Mom using the Wicked Witch yarn from Knitpicks and a pattern I found on Ravelry (the yarn is so SOFT).
I hope to get some yarn dyed and I'm still looking for the perfect pattern for that...something woodsy I think.
There's just so much to do on the farm right now and I'm feeling that in order to be ready for Yule I'll have to pull some all-nighters...I'm too old for all-nighters...~lol~...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> love all the pics of fibery fun!
> 
> susanne, your spinning is lovely. What fingerless glove pattern are you using? Thats my next project! And I love how your green fiber spun up - its amazing to me that those colorbands of dark gray green/black don't take over the yarn  - it looks great!
> 
> ...



thank you for the compliment 
love the colors your the basket. i have not done mittens like you are doing. would love to see finished result.
always thought i want to make some slippers like this. i have always cold feet in winter.

i do just very plain fingerless gloves but with the pattern from the cabled turtleneck. just wanted to practice this pattern before starting a sweater. 
love this pattern. i have some lovely merino silk fiber that i'm planning to use for a v-neck sweater with this pattern. but probably not before next year.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/22-cabled-turtleneck


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind, you are too kind.

Chunky socks would be fun.... I'll likely just wear them around the house during the cold, off season. Such a treasure would be too valuable to waste on the every day world.
Do they make little circular needles, or will I be up against the sticks ?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

addi has small circular needless, and i'm sure other brands too?


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

(And Forerunner, I promise I will type up the pattern for you - its just 28 stitches cast on for a women's medium (size 7-1/2) - thats so much less daunting than 62 stitches!)

Wind would you please post this pattern for us to see (in case you were going to PM Forerunner) I'd love to try this pattern.

I just got started on my first sock and using db needles, so far so good. At least it looks like it should, but to get the hang of working with all those little buggers ... always getting in the way.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing as exciting as all that!! I have an order for 6 dishcloths, and a scarf..so that is what I am doing now. After that, my first shawl, I hope.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I resurrected a pair of sock, the BFF sock from Cookie. I was making them for me and as usual all things designated for me get pushed way back to the end of the line. Well I had a dilemma. I'm going to Michigan for Thanksgiving. I arrive on the 20th which is my mom's 84th birthday, and I will be staying with her for a few days before heading to my sister's. Soooo, I brought out the socks. One if finished so there is only one left to knit. I think Mom will like them. I'm so thankful I'm able to knit at work again in my down time. This is the pattern, looks like they are charging for it now http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bff-socks


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been doing some felting. I nuno felted a large sheet of felt using silk chiffon as the base, and some of my dyed roving, and made this vest from it. I stole the idea from a one piece knitted vest, and made my own pattern. It is one piece, sewn at the shoulders. I had enough extra felt to make a nice long scarf too, but don't have a picture of that. 










I also made a large (3"x6")sheet of cobweb felt, using gray llama overdyed purple for a heathery effect and slightly lighter purple/lavendar silk. I haven't decided what to do with it yet. It is a very large snuggly stole right now!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PollySC said:


> and the odd *toboggan *or 2.


toboggan = knitted caps for the rest of us in the USA!

LOL!

I'm working on a simple short row neck scarf with handspun.... cob wieght yarn. Just finished one and want to finish this one quickly to submit to Spn Off's spring edition.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

"toboggan = knitted caps for the rest of us in the USA!"

haha thanks for that. I'm in Canada eh, we slide down hills on toboggans here. I was shaking my head and completely lost.

Lovely fiber ladies! I am starting to think I need to get a wheel. I am coveting all that fluffy goodness. Sorry no pics right now but I have been working on a Cowichan Sweater for DH and am on the last sleeve. All other pieces are being blocked right now so I'm hoping to start construction on the week-end. I put my Sylvi up to finish this but she is waiting for construction and then the hood. Poor old Sylvi, it's for me so I seem to keep putting it aside to finish other projects. I have decided though that it is absolutely going to be finished right after the Cowichan.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Annie in MN - Now, that's what I call Felting! Gorgeous!! I confess, I may steal that idea!
Anne


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

All this beauty~~~Phenominal talent!
Beautiful work everyone!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! GAM - your colors in that first sock are awesome. You do some amazing fibery stuff.
WIHH- good on ya for teaching that young man to knit!  and I love the thruming idea. I may do that yet. You _need_ blue socks. Everyone needs blue on them somewhere! hehe! (did I mention I love blue?)
All of ya'll are doing so much. I feel...deprived. Just running to stinkin many directions to do much in fiber.
I did get my lace shawl with beads started. Man, those beads will surely slow ya down. This will NOT be done for Christmas. I am pretty sure of that.
I decided that I need a bigger knitting bag. So, I found one that I was using for stash. It is now my take along bag. When I go to the ranch this weekend I will have tons of stuff to knit on. I have my dishcloth cotton in there, some alpaca blend for a hat/scarf for dh, and the afgan I am doing for DS #last will go in there. It is just 1 1/2 balls from being done.

I shall not be bored when I go to the ranch now! I can doze off in the late evening with knitting in my hands....ahhhhh such bliss. 
Now...wonder if my wheel would be handy to have???? :shocked:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It's nice to see what every body has been working on. I'm slowly making my second pair of crochet socks. I'm also finishing some little gnome dolls I started last year before the holidays. I have to put beards and eyes on them and sew on their arms. 

I'm teaching crochet to a group of 5 children as part of homeschool. My daughter and a few others....So far we have made chains, and flowers. The boys are loosing interest so I'm looking for something boyish that they can make. I've put aside the spinning. I have little time for it right now but will take it up again later. 

I've also been making fruit for my four year old. I've made two bunches of grapes, 4 plums, and onion, 2 green onions and a lemon. She like to play with kitchen stuff.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

canadiangirl said:


> "toboggan = knitted caps for the rest of us in the USA!"
> 
> haha thanks for that. I'm in Canada eh, we slide down hills on toboggans here. I was shaking my head and completely lost.


In the miswest USA we slid down hills on togaggans also. When I lived in Eastern North Carolina was the first time I heard a knitted cap called a tobaggan. Threw me for a loop too.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have been spinning some Angorino (Angora bunny/Merino) ready to knit my first shawlette....just have to wash it. 
Also been knitting a few scarves for a stall I had at the "All Things Goat Festival" at Bullarto School....also had my Goats Milk soap and lotion.  Nearly sold everything, had a great day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza beautiful yarn and scarves


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> In the miswest USA we slid down hills on togaggans also. When I lived in Eastern North Carolina was the first time I heard a knitted cap called a tobaggan. Threw me for a loop too.


Me too, in PA we rode them, here in SC you wear them. And pronounce it TOE-boggan. Our favorites are made from handspun lacey singles with a little "bounce" to the yarn. I guess I'm a Southerner now 'cause I wrote it without thinking. Thanks for clarifying for me, Cyndi, so others don't think I'm a total loon.

Shazza, so pretty!

To KnowOneSpecial: If you're having trouble reading a pattern, that's what we're here for! Lots of the newer crochet patterns use charts with symbols which I find very helpful. But, hang around a bit and the board will have you knitting and spinning too.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> Well I resurrected a pair of sock, the BFF sock from Cookie. I was making them for me and as usual all things designated for me get pushed way back to the end of the line. Well I had a dilemma. I'm going to Michigan for Thanksgiving. I arrive on the 20th which is my mom's 84th birthday, and I will be staying with her for a few days before heading to my sister's. Soooo, I brought out the socks. One if finished so there is only one left to knit. I think Mom will like them. I'm so thankful I'm able to knit at work again in my down time. This is the pattern, looks like they are charging for it now http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bff-socks


Same here!:rock:

On Sunday I will go to see my mother, and I'm trying to get her birthday socks completed!
She was 84 on November 2!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

susanne said:


> addi has small circular needless, and i'm sure other brands too?


I just got some Size2 - 40" circulars from Knitpicks. They work great.

Everyone... the pictures are just beautiful. It keeps the rest of us wanting to get busy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've started and re-started the Drift sweater about 5 times and FINALLY got past the first decrease row...YAY!!!

I didn't have this much trouble turning my first sock heel or picking up my first gusset!

ANYWAY...it's moving along nicely...for now.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't wait for Annie's pic to download on our dial up connection- I love felting, too! Susanne, that yarn is so even, just beautiful. (that's the only pic that's up....)
I am working on a funky tam for a girl in our church who is leaving for the airforce in 2 weeks- kind of making the pattern ( two strand) as I go- really fun!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Now working on piece-work blanket for son, via crochet because I finally gave up learning to knit. lol Just couldn't figure out some of those knits. Another time. Son is quiet happy to be getting a blue blanket, no matter the means.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm about half the ball (250 yards) finished with the *2nd* short row scarf for my Spin Off submission. I'm so bored with the pattern!!

After a wonderful day at the market (in which two women - who were not together - were almost fighting over a caliorimetry style fulled hat), one of them admitted she had a white winter coat and really only wanted a short neck scarf in white. 

Happened to have a white Icelandic hogget yarn, bulky weight, already spun up at the market. Her eyes lit up when I took it down to show her! I told her I'd knit something out of it and she can come back to take a look next week. So tonight I started a _Garter Stitch Loop-Through Scarf_ from the book 101 Designer one-skein wonders. Since it is bulky weight yarn, I've reduced the number of increases and I'm half way finished with it.

Since it's garter stitch, it is real simple. I'll have it finished knitting by tomorrow afternoon and will gently full it, then take it back to the market next week. Maybe she'll buy it ... maybe someone else will. This is such a simple pattern, I could whip up a few of them in different colors.

What I really want to knit is a couple more gnome caps with ear flaps with some of my 'Ugly Duckling Batts'. The batts are just mis-matches end pieces of various other rovings and what is left on my licker-in drum of the drum carder, all carded together half-hazardly. I have yet to spin anything but a 'Beautiful Swan' yarn from these batts and they are just perfect in gnome caps (pointy caps that are just adorable on babies & toddlers).

After rendering out 75 lbs or so of lard (3 gallons of cracklins ... my stomach hurts!!!) I'm ready to get back to fibering


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm knitting my very first pair of socks. Had I realized that sock patterns are written only for experienced sock knitters and simply assume that you should know what they are talking about I would have never started. Okay, perhaps it is just this particular pattern but I am blessed with a dear friend across the country who knits and has unlimited cell phone talk time. Bless her heart, she has sat on that phone with me for hours clarifying some very vague instructions and giving me some of the most wonderful tips and tricks of how to perform a specific step much easier than what is called for and still get the same results. The heel is challenging to comprehend how to get the flap to reconnect to the rest of the sock before moving forward to toward the toes. Work interrupted us so tomorrow hopefully she can talk me through this. I'm starting to like the idea of heelless socks myself. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well you DO have us to ask for help you know. Just saying,we are here for you when and if you have any problems.

As for the heel, don't allow yourself to over think it. Heels are a leap of faith.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hereâs a pic of my rug I just got done!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Jill, that is very beautiful! What did you use for the warp & weft? I love the colors

A couple yarns and a scarf

*272 yards. 2-ply. Dyed with red onion skins*










*146 yards. 2-ply. One multi-color ply & one grey CorrieXRomney ply*










* 2-ply bulky yarn spun from Icelandic hoggot. ... I ran out of yarn at the very end ... had to finish with another color.*


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

For the warp, I used muslin. When the Wal-Mart in our town closed their fabric department they sold everything half off. So, I bought a bolt of the cheaper stuff to use as the warp. The weft is some very very old canvas type material that my aunt had from back when she worked at a factory. I thought I would have enough to make a solid green rug, but as you can see, I ran out about the time I got to the center and had to go to the fabric store to buy some more. I couldnât find a perfect match so it is a little greener on the fringe and in the center. I tried to fade it by washing it three times then hanging it on the line, in the sun, for a few days. I got tired of waiting, so I just finished it. I know what you mean by running out of materials! Here is a pic of the new one Iâm starting.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 2-ply bulky yarn spun from Icelandic hoggot. ... I ran out of yarn at the very end ... had to finish with another color.


It looks like a sheep with a black face. Stick some ears on and an eye and people will think you did it on purpose.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great idea, Marci! The colored part is actually dark blue, green, bits of burgandy with sparkles!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a pic. of my finished rug, from the above post.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Jdog


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I like it Jdog!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful Jill!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovin' all the photos of projects. I'm sitting in a wooden booth lately, trying to sell my wares. But last week I was frantically trying to tag some of my rugs. There are photos of one of them at my blog: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2010/12/rug-quality-control.html


----------

